# Item of interest, sale



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

CNC Shark Pro Plus Heavy Duty Routing System with FREE Router! ($240 Value!) - Rockler Woodworking Tools Any one looking for something lie tis? Looks like a good deal


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Sure, if I had a spare $4000, I'd buy it tomorrow !


----------

